# Eye see you...



## kamakiri (Oct 8, 2009)




----------



## Peter Clausen (Oct 8, 2009)

Water droplets on the last photo? Nice close-ups! _S. limbata_?


----------



## Rick (Oct 8, 2009)

Now those are cool.


----------



## Katnapper (Oct 8, 2009)

Can't get much closer than that, Grant! Neat!!


----------



## ismart (Oct 8, 2009)

Way cool! B)


----------



## kamakiri (Oct 8, 2009)

Peter said:


> Water droplets on the last photo? Nice close-ups! _S. limbata_?


Not sure what that liquid is. Could be fluid from damaged eyes.

Yup, _S. limbata_ male.

Thanks, everybody!


----------



## yeatzee (Oct 8, 2009)

did you use a speed light? (as im guessing this was close or at 5x which means you need a lot of light im sure)


----------



## kamakiri (Oct 8, 2009)

yeatzee said:


> did you use a speed light? (as im guessing this was close or at 5x which means you need a lot of light im sure)


I used the ringlite 14EX, just one tube or 1/2. In the first shot, you can see most of the half ring reflection. I think all of these were between 3x and 5x.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 14, 2009)

[SIZE=14pt]wow I got to get a new cam.[/SIZE]


----------

